# Argentea or Bocourti?



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, if you had the choice, would you go with a pair of Bocourti or a pair of Argentea? *** got both available to me, both F1 as well. Argentea are about 2.5" and 14.99 and bocourti are 1" at 6.99, both great deals!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I'd go with the argentea, but I've always loved those. Getting more fish from Spencer are we? :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hes the only good cichlid guy in winnipeg, whenever i get fish from nestors or Fish gallery, i end up regretting it because they dont grow up as nice as they should, none of spencers fish are like that, and *** never regretted buying something from him, therefore i try to only buy from him.

you think i should go Argentea huh? i want more personality which is why im asking, i dunno which one has more personality. i really like the gold color on the bocourti, but i think argentea will look nicer then the pics *** seen, considering all its color is reflection off the silver color as opposed to the straight orange of the bocourti, im confused.

btw, you will have to come visit me at Kenaston petland soon *shef*, i dunno if it is just me but i like putting a face to who im talking to if at all possible.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure all 25 of those argentea might be spoken for all ready....unless the guy I know decided to just do 15.

These aren't for the 90gal, are they?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

For some reason a lot of people complain about argentea on another site not having any personality. The little guy I'm fish sitting has tons though so I have no idea what flavored crack they are smoking. I love the pattern on argentea more, but there is just something about bocourti.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol how's he doing btw? Still growing up big and strong for me? 

Good news...the guy's only taking 15, so the other 10 are still up for grabs.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Gone from 2" to 3.5" ... and fin splits have grown back in now that he's not in with pike cichlids half his size anymore. :lol:

Not quite as socialable by himself, a little more timid than when he had the dwarf acaras to bully but not too bad.


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Almost took them all but I took 15 im not greedy


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol good man


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've always loved the way Argentae look in photos... and a few months ago saw an adult in person that was at least as beautiful as the pics I've seen. I'm looking forward to adding a few to my collection...

I've seen juvi Bocourti in person and have seen a bunch of pics... They seem like cool fish, I have nothing bad to say about them... but I also wasn't nearly as impressed as with the Argentae...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> I'm pretty sure all 25 of those argentea might be spoken for all ready....unless the guy I know decided to just do 15.
> 
> These aren't for the 90gal, are they?


maybe , i cant not do it! its to hard to stop myself, its ok, even though everyone is telling me to do argentea i think i may go bocourti, i dont know anyone who has bocourti.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I have both species and the bocourti is my favorite fish by far. Way more color and lots of personality. Tries to bite my finger whenever I put againts the glass but he is totally none aggressive towards his tank mates. Also argentea really don't look like much until they are 10" or bigger and are males.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ill go with bocourti then! i want a fish that trys to bite my fingers! hehehe thanx!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

as you probably know not every fish has the same personality. But the reason why I also suggested bocourti was that I have never heard of a bocourti that was too rough on tank mates while there are numerous stories of male argentea taking over a 180 gallon tank and basically have to live by themselves because of there aggression.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i only want a pair, so aggression isnt really a big issue, but i do like the looks of bocourti better from what *** seen, im sure ill have some variations in temperment, but ill hope for the best

any pics of yours reiner?


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I will have to stop by and see you. Maybe one day after work (I'm guessing you only work evenings/weekends?). My vote is still for the Argentea but I do like the bocourti too. I guess you just need more tanks.

And I have to agree with you about the quality of the fish. I'm a big fan of Fish gallery's but I must admit I'm a little disappointed with some of my Discus.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

so im not the only one that is disappointed with Fish Galleries fish, k, im glad to know that.

i like the argentea to, but they are easier to get a hold of then the bocourti from what *** been reading, which is why im goin with them, they are also more even tempered and more colorful.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Better start saving to upgrade to a 6ft tank then


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Well for the most part I'm usually pretty happy with his fish but some of my Discus just don't seem to be growing like the others.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> Better start saving to upgrade to a 6ft tank then


i will be! lol, but i need to find the room, i mean, i can afford a 6ft tank already, but ill get one when the time comes.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well, after this whole discussion, i have decided and bought a group of 6 of the nicest Black Belts i have ever seen in my life.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Where did you get them? Pembina petland? Uh oh, those weren't from Spencer where they? :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i got them directly from spencer  you should check out his outlet store if you havent already, nice little place.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah, I will one day. It's just not close to my house. Plus I shut down almost all of my tanks so I don't want to be tempted to set them back up


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

why'd you take down your tanks? willing to sell any of them? hehehehehe


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I went from 6 to 3 because it was getting to be too much for me and I was tired of cleaning them all. I'm going back to work full time in 2 weeks and on top of that I have 2 little kids, 2 dogs, a house and the fish were just too much. I kept my oscar, my discus and my saltwater tank. I'm sure as the kids get older the tanks will come back up.

The only one I think I'm selling is the 55g since I got a 70 for free to replace it. But I think a 55 is too small for your new guys isn't it?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ya, a little small, im hoping, for now, to get a 48x24x24 or at least a 48x18x24, i can understand why you are taking down tanks now lol.

how much do you want for the 55? hehehehehehe


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Well I do have someone interested in it already. Eventually I'd like to get a 90g for my Discus, I think they'd appreciate the extra height but the 70 was free so you can't say no to that!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ya, nothing better then a free tank!


----------

